# Proper Brace Height for a Bear "Black Bear"



## rickstix (Nov 11, 2009)

Firstly, I would suggest trying to get the bow as quiet as possible before adding any silencers.

Typically my recommendations on brace height are 7½ to 8½”, plus or minus (…the measurement is from the deepest part of the grip to the string). Good Luck with it, Rick.


----------



## Wjackson11x (Mar 5, 2010)

I thought it looked like the brace height was too low, Should I be able to twist the string to raise the brace height?


----------



## rickstix (Nov 11, 2009)

It could take a lot of twists…which will not be optimum in the long-run, but it could give you an idea of what length string might be better.

Before starting anything else, make a note of your strings present length. Then…

If you leave the top loop on the bow (by unstringing the bow and sliding it down the limb, assuming you have the larger loop on top) you can take off the bottom loop and start twisting from there. If the string starts to fold/roll over on itself stop, pull it tight or back off a couple of twists and then restring the bow and measure the brace height. Without shooting the bow it typically takes hours for the string to “stop” stretching…but the twisting process can then be repeated, only the string will not be able to take nearly as many twists as the previous effort. (A firm waxing of the string before any repeated attempt might prove helpful.)

I would suggest counting the number of twists it takes to get the brace height up to 7”…which is probably do-able. Also, this will give you a before and after measurement of your string length…and you can reassess matters from there. Enjoy, Rick.


----------



## Wjackson11x (Mar 5, 2010)

Well, I twisted the string probably 40-50 times before reading your post and restrung the bow. I now have a brace height of 7 1/4. I will try and shoot it tomorrow and see how it does. Hopefully that made a big difference in noise and accuracy. Thanks Rick for the help! Like I said, I'm new to the traditional side of archery.


----------



## Wjackson11x (Mar 5, 2010)

Well, I shot it today and is a lot quieter now and also shoots groups better. Here is a pic of a 4 arrow group I shot. I shot 60-70 arrows and this was the best group I could get at 20 yds. I've only shot maybe 100 arrows out of a recurve, so I was suprised. Gonna take a lot of practice, but sure is a lot of fun. Rick, thanks for your time and input!


----------



## trentcur (Feb 26, 2009)

Unless I am mistaken those look like plastic vains......... you need to shoot feathers my friend. Good group!


----------



## Wjackson11x (Mar 5, 2010)

They are feathers. Not my choice of colors, they were already fletched when I bought them. Would lik some turkey feathers.


----------



## trentcur (Feb 26, 2009)

oh ok..... sorry looks like solid veins Once again good shootin compadre


----------



## Wjackson11x (Mar 5, 2010)

trentcur said:


> oh ok..... sorry looks like solid veins Once again good shootin compadre


Thanks man! Im working on it


----------

